# Poodles and Wildflowers



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_



















It's a set up!! LOL










Grace, Chantel, Alfie, Taffy and Billy









_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_EEEK! What was that?!






































_


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

look at all those poodles!!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_So many pretty wild flowers. I love this time of the year.










Time to get into the car and turn the air conditioner on...whew!










Bye-bye

_


----------



## Karma'sACat (Jun 1, 2010)

Awesome pictures! I love them! My favorite is the pack of poodles on the fence


----------



## macker905 (Mar 21, 2010)

Terrific Pictures!!!, the colours are so vibrant and your poodles are all so beautiful. I am impressed that they stayed put long enough on the log to let
you take their photo, that was awfully nice of them to do that!
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Thank you much. You have no idea how long it took for my sister to get all five to stay on the log at the same time and then look toward her. As quick as she would have four set, one would slip down again....LOL I clicked off three shots very fast and took the best of the three to post here. Sitting for their portrait is something they do without a second thought but having to hang over a log was a whole other story!! :rofl: _


----------



## HiSocietyPoodle (May 2, 2010)

*Greeting Cards*

Some of those poodle pix look like greeting cards they are so beautiful.

I love the one with all the poodles on the log fence with their tongues hanging out. Priceless! 

Mt. Greylock ? I have family a few miles away... It's beautiful there.


----------



## pudel luv (Jan 23, 2010)

Look at all those tongues hanging out in "poodles on a log." Your effort paid off. The wildflower fields are a great backdrop for the candid shots. Thanks so much for sharing .


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

But what a gorgeous setup! Love the gang in the wildflowers and hanging over the log. What a beautiful group of happy poodles! Really enjoyed the images.


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Absolutely lovely pics. It looks like a beautiful spot and your dogs sure look like they had a good time. Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## SusanMallery (Dec 10, 2009)

These picture are so much fun! There is something entrancing about the poodle energy. That joy for life is contagious. You can't help but smile when you see them bounding through the field of flowers!

I love the picture of all five along the log, too. We should have a caption contest for that one!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

SusanMallery said:


> These picture are so much fun! There is something entrancing about the poodle energy. That joy for life is contagious. You can't help but smile when you see them bounding through the field of flowers!
> 
> I love the picture of all five along the log, too. We should have a caption contest for that one!


_That sounds like fun! _


----------



## suntea (May 27, 2010)

these are great. there is nothing better than a pack of happy poodles!


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Loving the log pic!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

I always love your pictures! how on earth did you get them to pose like that on the log?
awesome!


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

oh i didn't see these pics! i love them.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Fabulous photos, and very happy dogs. Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Again, your photos are amazing!!! I love your Spoos, the life they have and both of you!


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Don't know how I missed these......................
Beautiful pics spoospirit! Love the EEK picture. I think it was almost as much fun to look at them as it was for you to take them. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Again, your photos are amazing!!! I love your Spoos, the life they have and both of you!


_Thank you so much Cherie. We love you too!_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

apoodleaday said:


> Don't know how I missed these......................
> Beautiful pics spoospirit! Love the EEK picture. I think it was almost as much fun to look at them as it was for you to take them. Thanks for sharing!


_LOL....she looks like a girly-girl who just saw a mouse. :rofl: And, your very welcome....we love to share our fun!_


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Love the photos especially the 5 poodles resting on the huge tree trunk.. and the one in which they get ready to go back into the van.. Awsome photos.


----------



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)

Great photos..it looks like fun.


----------

